# sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2 - zainstalowany pakiet bez ebuilda

## szybi

Witam,

Na koniec polecenia emerge otrzymuję często taki komunikat:

```

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

portage: COUNTER for sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2 was corrupted; resetting to value of 0

portage: COUNTER for sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2 was corrupted; resetting to value of 0

```

Postanowiłem rozprawić się z tym błędem, ale mnie przerósł. Nie mogę wywalić tego pakietu. Co ciekawe nie ma dla niego ebuilda w /usr/portage/sys-libs/db. Co z ty mzrobić?

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Jacekalex

```
ls /usr/portage/sys-libs/db/

ChangeLog               db-4.6.21_p4.ebuild  db-5.1.29.ebuild

db-1.85-r3.ebuild       db-4.7.25_p3.ebuild  db-5.2.28.ebuild

db-3.2.9_p2.ebuild      db-4.7.25_p4.ebuild  db-5.2.36.ebuild

db-4.2.52_p5.ebuild     db-4.8.24.ebuild     db-5.2.42.ebuild

db-4.2.52_p5-r1.ebuild  db-4.8.26.ebuild     db-5.3.21.ebuild

db-4.3.29_p1.ebuild     db-4.8.30.ebuild     db-6.0.20.ebuild

db-4.3.29_p1-r1.ebuild  db-5.0.21-r1.ebuild  db-6.0.20-r1.ebuild

db-4.4.20_p4.ebuild     db-5.0.26.ebuild     files

db-4.4.20_p4-r1.ebuild  db-5.0.32.ebuild     Manifest

db-4.5.20_p2.ebuild     db-5.1.19-r2.ebuild  metadata.xml

db-4.5.20_p2-r1.ebuild  db-5.1.25.ebuild
```

Spróbuj zainstalować  nowszą wersję, przy okazji powinna wylecieć poprzednia.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## szybi

Zawartość katalogu /usr/portage/sys-libs/db/  mam taką, jak Ty. Co do nowszej wersji - nie jest tak łatwo:

```

 # emerge --unmerge -pv sys-libs/db

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 sys-libs/db

    selected: 4.3.29-r2 4.5.20_p2-r1 4.6.21_p4 4.7.25_p4 4.8.30 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

```

Jak widać nowe wersje nie odinstalowały poprzednich. Niezły bałagan się zrobił - nie dopilnowałem.

Próba deinstalacji kończy się tak:

```

 # emerge --unmerge =sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2

 * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use

 * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before

 * removing packages.

 sys-libs/db

    selected: 4.3.29-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 4.5.20_p2-r1 4.6.21_p4 4.7.25_p4 4.8.30 

All selected packages: sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in:  5 4 3 2 1 

>>> Unmerging (1 of 1) sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 50, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/main.py", line 1030, in emerge_main

    return run_action(emerge_config)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/actions.py", line 3945, in run_action

    emerge_config.args, spinner)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/actions.py", line 2827, in action_uninstall

    scheduler=sched_iface)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/unmerge.py", line 569, in unmerge

    scheduler=scheduler)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 5043, in unmerge

    retval = mylink.unmerge(ldpath_mtimes=ldpath_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 1858, in unmerge

    slot = self.vartree.dbapi._pkg_str(self.mycpv, None).slot

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/__init__.py", line 158, in _pkg_str

    self.aux_get(cpv, self._pkg_str_aux_keys, myrepo=repo)))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 704, in aux_get

    mydata.update(self._aux_get(mycpv, aux_keys, st=mydir_stat))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 736, in _aux_get

    raise KeyError(mycpv)

KeyError: u'sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2'

```

----------

## Jacekalex

Spróbuj nie deinstalacji, tylko instalacji jakiejś wersji, którą masz w ebuildach, najlepiej o podobnym numerze.

np tą:

```
db-4.3.29_p1-r1.ebuild
```

----------

## szybi

Próba instalacji powoduje instalację w nowym slocie, a nie aktualizację.

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild  NS    ] sys-libs/db-4.3.29_p1-r1:4.3 [4.5.20_p2-r1:4.5, 4.6.21_p4:4.6, 4.7.25_p4:4.7, 4.8.30:4.8]
> 
> 

 

To chyba nie jest oczekiwany zachowanie. Co ciekawe, na liście zainstalowanych pakietów nie ma tego, który jest uszkodzony. Podobnie jest z qlist

 *Quote:*   

> qlist -Iv db
> 
> sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2-r1
> 
> sys-libs/db-4.6.21_p4
> ...

 

ale zupełniej inaczej z unmerge - jak już z resztą pisałem.

----------

